# Addition to Fishboys incident... mine



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well today I was late for school, almost ran out of gas on the way there (fuel low lit up and everything), then I got a $15 parking ticket.... best of all though get home and I go out to go riding what do I do I lock myself out of the house, the shop and the garage with no phone or anything. So I have to wait 2 hours til my dad gets home. By then I'm frozen cause the sun wasnt going down and all I was wearing was a t-shirt so I had to lay on my dirty horse to keep warm because I was shivering, talk about a day! So I was filthy and smelly. Oh well.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow that sucks, sorry to hear that


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

heh, I got a parking ticket too. But didnt notice it till I was alrready going down the road and it flew out of my windshield wipers, so I'll just pretend like it never happened.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

lol good luck with that... if we dont pay ours in 7 days they double and then you cant graduate or register for classes.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> heh, I got a parking ticket too. But didnt notice it till I was alrready going down the road and it flew out of my windshield wipers, so I'll just pretend like it never happened.


Now we have you. This is proof you knew you got one. Im running to the authorities right now.

Patter patterpatter
pant pant pant.... I guess your ok. Its to far for me to run.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

We all make those stupid mistakes sry we both had bad days thing always turn out better though


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ROTFLMAO at fish_doc :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, my school had that too. I found out when I graduate I had like 20 parking tickets from Campus PD that I never even knew about (had to pay them to get degree). So word to the wise, if you make a habit of letting your friends drive your car, make sure they park correctly! At least your bad day involved riding, my bad days are usually ALL bad (but I'm actually really happy now cause I just found the perfect avatar).


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol fish doc.


atltk, that is a great avatar.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The cowbell. The ultimate item. Its not only musical but pratical for cows as designer jewlery. :lol:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Lexus @ Wed May 04 said:


> Well today I was late for school, almost ran out of gas on the way there (fuel low lit up and everything), then I got a $15 parking ticket.... best of all though get home and I go out to go riding what do I do I lock myself out of the house, the shop and the garage with no phone or anything. So I have to wait 2 hours til my dad gets home. By then I'm frozen cause the sun wasnt going down and all I was wearing was a t-shirt so I had to lay on my dirty horse to keep warm because I was shivering, talk about a day! So I was filthy and smelly. Oh well.


Sorry to hear about the crappy day.. 

What is the temp in Wis? In Arizona, its around 85-90 degrees right now.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

20 miles from the Wi border it has been chilly. I have had to scrape the windows on the car the last 3 mornings because of below freezing temps. They say things should finally start warming up for the weekend. Im sure its the same if not colder a little further north.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

it's i think 60's today, but cool down pretty quickly here...

Lexus, u coulda just called me i come to ur rescue!


----------

